# The new babies



## Dizzy790 (Jan 5, 2008)

I know they are hoodies but can anyone tell me what colour they are please?
Turk








JD








Sniper


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Turk looks like a chocolate or a lilac, JD is black and Sniper is a fawn! they are precious!!!!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

awwww they are cute. I am not great with markings and colors but I can tell you for sure that the middle one is a black hooded


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are absoluty the cutest things ever! (Btw I love scrubs too)


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree... they're adorable! You might want to cover the bottom of their cage, though... walking on wire isn't good for little rattie feet!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are adorable ..  

Turks colouring is brilliant.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

aww babies are so cute.


----------



## Dizzy790 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks madeittothemoon forgot about it until I put them in, have taken the bottom wire out and covered the other floors.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

id say turk is mink hooded. They are all adorable *steals sniper*


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

They are just darling! Turk's coloring is beautiful and I â™¥ hoodies! Are they siblings? Because that's quite a clolr variation for one litter.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE THEM!! They're such precious babies!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

sniper isa reay cut rat. My favorat is JD she is a cutey


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm loving the names Turk and JD!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha, I LOVE Scrubs, so those names are awesome! Turk's color is stunning, and I love Sniper's beautiful fawn-y goodness too . Of course JD looks like a doll. Are these your first rats?


----------



## Dizzy790 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes they are my first rats, have had hampsters and mice before so thought I would try rats this time. Sniper is the skitty one of the three you only have to move and he runs off. Turk and JD are just little sweeties.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Dizzy790 said:


> I know they are hoodies


yeah they are hoodies and there is nothing wrong with hoodies...they are beautiful, as all ratties are beautiful


----------

